# clicktivism = κλικτιβισμός



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Αν πω ότι το έχω συναντήσει πολλές φορές, ψέματα θα πω. Τώρα τελευταία όμως, με την ευρύτατη διάδοση της κοινωνικής δικτύωσης το συναντώ συχνότερα. Ο γκούγκλης, ενώ αρχικά υπόσχεται 29.000+ ευρήματα, τελικά παραδίδει 782. 

Τι είναι όμως αυτό το clicktivism; 
Ένα σύνθετο από το click (του ποντικιού) και το activism, τον ακτιβισμό. 
Η Wikipedia το αναφέρει παρεμπιπτόντως στο λήμμα για τον απρακτιβισμό (slacktivism):
Slacktivism (sometimes slactivism or *clicktivism*) is a portmanteau formed out of the words slacker and activism. The word is usually considered a pejorative term that describes "feel-good" measures, in support of an issue or social cause, that have little or no practical effect other than to make the person doing it feel satisfaction. The acts tend to require minimal personal effort from the slacktivist.

Examples of activities labeled as "slacktivist" include signing internet petitions, the wearing of awareness ribbons or awareness bracelets with political messages, putting a ribbon magnet on a vehicle, writing blogs or statuses about issues on social networking sites, joining a Facebook group, posting issue-oriented YouTube videos, or altering one's personal data or avatar on social network services.
​Στον αποπάνω ορισμό για τον απρακτιβισμό περιλαμβάνονται και τακτικές που δεν χαρακτηρίζουν απαραίτητα το clicktivism (αυτές που δεν προϋποθέτουν τη χρήση κοινωνικών δικτύων), οπότε ευνόητα ο απρακτιβισμός μπορεί να θεωρηθεί υπερώνυμο του clicktivism.

Αφορμή γι' αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη χρήση του όρου που συνάντησα στη δουλειά, αλλά το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον που γράφει:

*4. Turns of Phrase: Clicktivism*

The tumultuous events in countries such as Tunisia and Egypt in 2011 have been called Twitter revolutions or Facebook revolutions, though the role of these social networks in shaping political events in these countries has been disputed.

Commentators have taken the same view about other online protests, arguing that adding your name to an electronic petition or sending out a tweet in support of some cause is an effortless activity that makes you feel good without achieving anything useful. This view was forcefully put forward in October 2010 by Malcolm Gladwell in an article in the New Yorker, “Why the revolution will not be tweeted”.

Though clicktivism has been appearing as a derogatory collective term for such purely symbolic actions, oddly it began life several years ago as a positive term for the online support of good causes and has only recently flipped sense.

Newspaper articles particularly refer to clicktivism in order to compare it unfavourably with groups that employ networking sites to take disciplined and strategic action. One notable example is UK Uncut, which carries out peaceful high-street protests, such as occupations of bank branches in protest against bankers’ bonuses.

“Clicktivism” has become the common, derogatory catch-all for online protest. But it’s not always a fair one. Allying yourself to a cause online may be easy, but that’s not to say it accomplishes nothing.
_The Independent,_ 1 Feb. 2011.

The latest clicktivists are smart, media-savvy, highly engaged with social media, accessible, usually only loosely organised, and well aware of the pitfalls of clicktivism.
_Evening Standard, _17 Jan. 2011.​​
Οπότε είπα να καταθέσω εδώ αυτό τον αγγλικό νεολογισμό και να ζητήσω από τους λεξιλόγους να καταθέσουν τις ιδέες τους για απόδοση, πέρα από την προφανή επιλογή του κλικτιβισμού, που με προβληματίζει σαν σύνθεση γιατί το δεύτερο και βασικό συνθετικό, ο ακτιβισμός, δεν είναι τόσο εμφανής στον όρο (και θα μπορούσε να μπερδευτεί με την τιβί και το τιτίβισμα - του τουίτερ, γιατί το τιτίβισμα πουλιών οι περισσότεροι δεν προλαβαίνουμε ή δεν κάνουμε τον κόπο να σηκωθούμε από την καρέκλα και να πάμε να το ακούσουμε). Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, που η πρακτική δεν θεωρείται από πολλούς ακτιβισμός, γνήσια δράση που μπορεί να έχει κάποιο πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα, ίσως αυτή η ασάφεια να είναι τελικά σκόπιμο να διατηρηθεί. Εσείς τι λέτε;


Σχετικές λεξιλογικές αναφορές για τον απρακτιβισμό (slacktivism):
Νεολογισμοί,
Η ΕΡΤ διακόπτει τη συνεργασία της με τον Στέλιο Κούλογλου,
Είς Αθηναίος λεξιθήρας.

Και κάποια ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για το φαινόμενο:
What is Clicktivism,
Clicktivism, Schmictivism. Move on, literally.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Με τα προφανή: κλικτιβισμός +1


----------



## unique (Mar 26, 2011)

κλικτιβισμός +1 
(ωχ! μόλις έγινα κλικτιβιστής).


----------



## meidei (Mar 26, 2011)

Θα πάθουμε τίποτα αν δεν το μεταφράσουμε μονολεκτικά; 
Ακτιβισμός του πληκτρολογίου ας πούμε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με τα προφανή: κλικτιβισμός +1


 


unique said:


> κλικτιβισμός +1
> (ωχ! μόλις έγινα κλικτιβιστής).



Παιδιά, άμα είναι να κλικάρουμε σωρηδόν, να πάρουμε και το κατάλληλο εργαλείο. :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2011)

daeman said:


> Παιδιά, άμα είναι να κλικάρουμε σωρηδόν, να πάρουμε και το κατάλληλο εργαλείο. :)


Βατραχοκλικομαχία;

Μου αρέσει πάντως ο ακτιβισμός του πληκτρολογίου. Αν θέλαμε κάτι μονολεκτικό, και επειδή ο τηλεακτιβισμός θα μπορούσε να παρερμηνευθεί, μήπως διαδικτιβισμός δικτυακτιβισμός;


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> Βατραχοκλικομαχία;


Αν είναι σκληρός ο αφορδακός σκληρό το κλίκερ και θέλει δύναμη, κανονική βατραχομυομαχία. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Κυβερνοακτιβισμός.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αν είναι σκληρός ο αφορδακός σκληρό το κλίκερ και θέλει δύναμη, κανονική βατραχομυομαχία. ;)


 Υπάρχει και άλλη δυνατότητα σύγχρονης επανανοηματοδότησης της βατραχομυομαχίας: Αγώνας που διεξάγεται με τη χρησιμοποίηση του ποντικιού του υπολογιστή σαν να ήταν βατραχάκι της Αλεξάνδρας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Κυβερνοακτιβισμός.


 
Για αχρωμάτιστο, αυτό μου αρέσει. Για χρωματισμένο με κάπως υποτιμητική χροιά, νομίζω ότι κάνει ο _ακτιβισμός του πληκτρολογίου_ του meidei.

Για να το χρωματίσω όπως θέλω, λαδί: ακτιβισμό να δω από ελληνική (τουλάχιστον) κυβέρνηση κι άλλο τι στον κόσμο...


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2011)

Μια χαρά ο κυβερνοακτιβισμός αλλά όχι τέλειος στην περίπτωσή μας. Βρίσκεται σε σαφώς "ανώτερο" γλωσσικό επίπεδο και δεν εμπεριέχει την ειρωνεία του clicktivism.

'Εδιτ: Δαεμάνε, μιλάμε σε στέρεο;


----------



## meidei (Mar 26, 2011)

Για εμένα ο κυβερνακτιβισμός* φαίνεται να 'ναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το clicktivism, δεν θα το μετέφραζα έτσι.

*γιατί αφήνετε το -ο-; Μ' ακούγεται παράξενο. Σαν την αντιεπίθεση ένα πράμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> Υπάρχει και άλλη δυνατότητα σύγχρονης επανανοηματοδότησης της βατραχομυομαχίας: Αγώνας που διεξάγεται με τη χρησιμοποίηση του ποντικιού του υπολογιστή σαν να ήταν βατραχάκι της Αλεξάνδρας.


 
Ο καθημερινός μας αγώνας για τον βιοπορισμό, που μας πονάει όχι μόνο στους μύες του δεξιού χεριού που συχνοκλικάρει το ποντίκι, γιατί ενώ τα προσδοκώμενα έσοδα φαντάζουν για πρίγκιπες την ώρα που δουλεύουμε, τελικά αποδεικνύονται βάτραχοι.

Θέμη, στέρεα είν' η σκέψη σου, μα η δική μου μπάζει, όποιος τα κείμενά μου δει, συχνά, βαριά στενάζει. 
Θα κοιτάξω τις ρυθμίσεις μου πάντως, μήπως το παράκανα με το έκο έκο έκο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Ο _κυβερνοακτιβισμός_ αντιστοιχεί σε όλους αυτούς τους ηλεακτιβισμούς (*Internet activism* (also known as *online organizing*, *electronic advocacy*, *cyberactivism*, *E-campaigning*, and *E-activism*)), οπότε να αφήσουμε ήσυχο τον _κλικτιβισμό_ και να μην το μπερδεύουμε με σοβαρά πράγματα.

Για το -_ο_- του _κυβερνοακτιβισμού_: σαν την _αποαποικιοποίηση_ ένα πράμα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο _κυβερνοακτιβισμός_ αντιστοιχεί σε όλους αυτούς τους ηλεακτιβισμούς (*Internet activism* (also known as *online organizing*, *electronic advocacy*, *cyberactivism*, *E-campaigning*, and *E-activism*)), οπότε να αφήσουμε ήσυχο τον _κλικτιβισμό_ και να μην το μπερδεύουμε με σοβαρά πράγματα.


Κάπως έτσι. Ο κυβερνοακτιβισμός (που έχει πλέον κάμποσα γκουγκλίσματα) είναι ευρύτερη έννοια, ενώ ο κλικτιβισμός (που εγώ τον πρωτοείδα σήμερα) έχει όχι απλώς υποτιμητική χροιά, αλλά και πιο περιορισμένο εύρος, ίσο με τα φεϊσμπουκικά λάικ και τα τουιτερικά ριτουίτ (επανατιτιβίσματα; ). Με άλλα λόγια, ο κλικτιβισμός είναι κυβερνοακτιβισμός του ενός κλικ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2011)

Θα έπρεπε να θυμηθούμε ότι ο ελετοϊκός όρος για το _click_ είναι _επικροτώ_ και _(επι)κρότημα_ ή _επικρότηση_ (π.χ. double click, διπλή επικρότηση), οπότε ο _κλικτιβισμός_ θα μπορούσε να είναι και _επικροτισμός_, αν και βαραίνει το πράμα, αφού από τα τιτιβίσματα περνάμε σε κροτίδες.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2011)

Περιφραστικό υπάρχει και το ακτιβισμός του καναπέ (ίσως όχι για το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά απλώς το καταθέτω)

@νίκελ: σιγά μην εκπυρσοκροτήσω κιόλας όταν κλικάρω (εκτός αν έχω φάει καμιά φασολάδα  :)). Ας μην κάνω σχόλιο για τα 5.000.000 λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας... Άκου επικρότηση!!!!


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2020)

...
αραχτιβισμός: Η δημοφιλής πρακτική της –από τον καναπέ– άσκησης κριτικής επί των δράσεων άλλων ανθρώπων.

https://www.facebook.com/1320186554658693/photos/a.1323864297624252/3391789100831751/?type=3&theater


----------

